
Show HN: Handl – a tool to label and manage data for machine learning - dimadewinn
https://handl.ai
======
dimadewinn
Greetings, HN! We are thrilled to introduce you Handl, a tool to label and
manage data for machine learning. Handl employs 25k qualified crowdworkers
from developing countries who help tech companies to deal with data
preparation and get paid for it. Consensus algorithm ensures the quality of
labeling for any type of data — images, texts, and sounds. Hope you will find
Handl worthwhile. If so, please consider supporting us on Product Hunt.

------
kirillbobyrev
How it different from MTurk? Nice cat btw!

~~~
dimadewinn
Unlike Amazon’s MTurk and similar microtasking services, Handl stands for
machine learning data labeling only. This allows us to acquire, train and
qualify our crowd to perform labeling at the highest accuracy level on the
market. And we have a different internal workflow for data annotation —
crowdworkers don't choose what tasks to perform. They just work properly and
get paid based on the time spent and their accuracy reached.

